# Lighting for 55g



## chinook (Oct 20, 2009)

First off, I did a search but I am now more confused...

I have a brown algae problem an I wonder if it has to do with my lighting. I have about 1.5 WPG with 1 20w and 2 30w bulbs (1.45 actually ) but due to a brunt out bulb I have only been using the 20w and one 30w bulb (just under 1WPG), does not enough light cause algae?
Another point is the kind of light, does that matter? I have a Sunsun (20w) and a Powerglo (30w) and the burnt out one is another Sunsun (30w) but like I said I don't turn that one on. The Powerglo looks more "purple" and the Sunsun is white. It does not get much natural light at all due to it being in my basement family room. 

Any advice?


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2009)

*lighting*

*Is this a fresh or saltwater setup ???*


----------



## chinook (Oct 20, 2009)

Sorry it's fresh.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

What are your ammonia and nitrate levels?

I would clean the algae off the walls very well, then do a big water change on it. In a few days do another big water change. Hopefully the majority of the algae is removed with this method. Sometimes when algae gets too invasive, even if there are no problems, it can be difficult to get it out.


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2009)

*brown algae*

*Visual Symptoms:
Brown algae starts as brown patches on the gravel and glass, then usually coats all surfaces of the aquarium with a thin, dark brown coating that can easily removed with your glass cleaner of choice, brush or magnet. While not as offensive as blue-green/slime algae, it comes of in more of a cloud than in large slimy sheets.
Most common cause:
# Excess silicates & nitrates
# Inadequate light
# Low oxygen levels Brown algae is most commonly seen in a newly set up aquarium. It is usually caused by too little light, an excess of silicates, an abundance of nutrients, and too little oxygen or a combination of all the above. Silicates can build up through tap water that is high in silicic acid, and silicates that can leech out some types of substrates.
Solution:
#1 Wipe off all surfaces & vacuum gravel Thoroughly
#2 Use a silicate adsorbing resin in the filter
#3 Increase the lighting
#4 Put in a pleco or a few otocinclus This type of algae does not stick strongly to the tank surfaces, and is easily wiped off. Vacuuming the gravel with a siphon such as a Python will usually remove it from the substrate. Strong lighting in the 3-4 watts per gallon range, depending on your tank demensions, will usually prevent or deter re-growth of brown algae. As a new tank ages, brown algae can often be eliminated naturally by plants and green algae consuming most of the nutrients.
Some sucker-mouth fish will normally eat brown algae, The best seem to be the plecos and otocinclus. If the problem is because of high silicates in the water, and the brown algae continues, a special silicate absorbing resin can be put in the filter but needs to be replaced regularly, and your top off water may also contain silicates whih will have to be removed as well.
Ways to prevent this problem:
#1 Use RO water.
#2 Do your Regular water changes with a silicate free water.
#3 Regular aquarium cleaning (I usually use my magnet right before a water change so i suck out as much as i can).
#4 Strong lighting on a timer or regulated to about 9-10 hours daily, but as is the case, with any algae, keeping the tank clean and doing regular water changes is one of the best ways to prevent unwanted algae growth. Sadly, it is still possible to get algae in spite of regular maintenance, especially in a newly set-up aquarium with no live plants to help use up the excess nutrients. Also be ever vigilant about water quality, no over feeding, or over stocking, and always try to catch the problem before it becomes out of hand. Hope this helps  

*


----------



## chinook (Oct 20, 2009)

Thats great, I was thinking light may have been my problem...foolishly I thought I had too much...now not enough...
I just put some fluval clearmax in my filter yesterday and scrubbed the plants tonight after work. I am just getting fed up, I really like my tank I just never thought it would be this hard, I though I was doing well...why is it easier to raise children than it is to raise fish!?!?!


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Probably because you didn't live your whole life under water.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Brown algae does seem to grow in the dark in my cichlid (hard water) tanks. Increasing the light usually causes it to be replaced by green algae. Which is an improvement if you have an algae-eating fish in the tank. Live plants are supposed to help by beating the algae to the nutrients. But it can be tricky to get light/nutrients/minerals balanced. Do it wrong and you end up with algae growing on live plants.


----------



## chinook (Oct 20, 2009)

That would be me I assure you. I am going to stay away from live plants for a while at least. I am going to go out today and by another light.


----------

